# Target Mode (Fibre Channel) in FreeBSD?



## msi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, having used iSCSI with COMSTAR on OpenSolaris I wanted to get into FC. I have some single and quad-port isp2310-based HBAs, but in ON, only 4G and 8G Qlogic HBAs can use qlt target mode driver instead of initiator-mode qlc driver.

According to manpages FreeBSD's isp driver supports target mode with "targ". But documentation looks sparse after google research. There were also posts that 4G and 8G target mode drivers were under way back in 2009, so FC target doesn't seem dead on FreeBSD.

Is there someone who could point me to some documentation / howto whether FreeBSD can be turned into a FC SAN target and tools/config for LUN mapping?


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 3, 2010)

Without wanting to cause a controvery on the FreeBSD forums , you might be better of with Linux or OpenSolaris for fibre channel target mode. I don't really get the impression fibre channel is that widely used with FreeBSD whether as initiator or target...

ta Andy.


----------



## msi (Dec 4, 2010)

First, thank you for your reply.

Well, OpenSolaris (or any ON kernel) doesn't support Qlogic 2G HBAs in target mode, only newer 4G and 8G. Linux, well has lots of different implementations mostly not in mainline kernel, some are incomplete, some quite outdated documentation is also quite limited - and one big thing is missing there: ZFS 

Seems like people are more talking about FreeBSD in target mode on the SCSI lists but you are right, FreeBSD as storage engine doesn't seem to be much widespread. I'll have a look at the lists and have a try  at the drivers that are around though. 
Looks like a christmas project ;-)


----------

